# Looking for things to do on St. Thomas



## hotcoffee (May 17, 2010)

This August we will be going to the Marriott Frenchman's Cove for a week.  I have allowed my two teenage daughters to invite some friends along.  It looks like we will have 5 girls as well as my wife and me in our party.

So far, I have been a little disappointed in the amount of things I have been able to find to do.  I thought of horseback riding, bu it appears that there is no horseback riding available on St. Thomas.  I know the Marriott resort itself will have probably have many things-to-do.  However, I am also looking for some additional ideas for off-resort things-to-do.

One idea was to go to St.John, but I am unsure about car rental issues (with 7 people, it would have to be a van or a Jeep Commander (expensive).

How about some people familiar with the USVI giving me some ideas.  TIA.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 17, 2010)

The best thing to do on STT is to go over to STJ. IMO.

You do not need a car.  Take the passenger ferry from RedHook or CA to Cruz Bay.  Then from Cruz Bay - you can get to a series of great north-side beaches via Taxi-bus (short distance).

Also - consider a day charter that takes you to Virgin Gorda (The Baths) and Jost Van Dykes (White Bay) in the BVI (you will need passports).

Check out VINOW.com


----------



## hotcoffee (May 17, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> The best thing to do on STT is to go over to STJ. IMO.
> 
> You do not need a car.  Take the passenger ferry from RedHook or CA to Cruz Bay.  Then from Cruz Bay - you can get to a series of great north-side beaches via Taxi-bus (short distance).



What would be the cost of doing it this way?  Would those beaches be the only places practical to visit this way?  Would the National Park be accessible this way?  I thought of hiking in the Park, but do not know how good an option that is.  Could we even get to the Park without a car?



DavidnRobin said:


> Also - consider a day charter that takes you to Virgin Gorda (The Baths) and Jost Van Dykes (White Bay) in the BVI (you will need passports).



This kind of scares me in terms of cost for seven people.  It the cost is within reason, this might be a valid option.  Not sure all the girls will have passports, though.  Our family has them, and I know at least two of my daughters' friends either have one or will.



DavidnRobin said:


> Check out VINOW.com



I have seen that site, and I will be using that site and others I find on the Internet to learn as much about the islands as possible.  But, there is a lot of experience here on TUG which I also want to tap into.


----------



## legalfee (May 17, 2010)

hotcoffee said:


> This August we will be going to the Marriott Frenchman's Cove for a week.  I have allowed my two teenage daughters to invite some friends along.  It looks like we will have 5 girls as well as my wife and me in our party.
> 
> So far, I have been a little disappointed in the amount of things I have been able to find to do.  I thought of horseback riding, bu it appears that there is no horseback riding available on St. Thomas.  I know the Marriott resort itself will have probably have many things-to-do.  However, I am also looking for some additional ideas for off-resort things-to-do.
> 
> ...



Take the catamaran cruise to BVI and see the Baths of Virgin Gorda and snorkel in the Caves.

Also the Consierge is great at the Marriott. Ask them they know all the great places.

Go to Magens Bay but not on a Sunday (locals day).

Snorkel at Coki Beach.

Dine at Craig and Sallys and Oceania in French Town.

Shop in downtown St Thomas.


----------



## sstamm (May 17, 2010)

Go snorkeling at Sapphire Beach.

Go shopping in town- I'm sure the teens will enjoy that.

You could also ride the skyride to Paradise Point while in town. (or did I hear something about it recently? Hmm just can't remember)

I second the suggestion to go to St. John.  Check the cruise ship schedule, although there are much fewer in August.  Pick a day with few ships to go to Trunk Bay.  I can't remember the passenger fare for the ferry, but it is not a lot from Red Hook.  It will be easy to get transportation from the dock on St. John to the beaches.

Are you going to have a car?  You could look into the car barge to get to St. John if you are.  With more people it can be cost-effective.  However, not all car rentals on St. Thomas allow you to take the car to St. John. You would have to check.

Ahh, St. John is one of my favorite places. Wish I were going soon.
Have fun!


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 18, 2010)

hotcoffee said:


> What would be the cost of doing it this way?  Would those beaches be the only places practical to visit this way?  Would the National Park be accessible this way?  I thought of hiking in the Park, but do not know how good an option that is.  Could we even get to the Park without a car?
> 
> This kind of scares me in terms of cost for seven people.  It the cost is within reason, this might be a valid option.  Not sure all the girls will have passports, though.  Our family has them, and I know at least two of my daughters' friends either have one or will.



The cost to STJ depends on the distanced traveled to the ferry by taxi from the Marriott - the ferry cost - and the cost of a taxi to the beaches.  Many of the North-side beaches are right off the north-side road.  Go to Trunk Bay (entrance fee) for sure when there are no cruise ships in port.

You may be able to negotiate a cost for taxi on STT and STJ since there are 7 of you.   The ferry is a set price - and is listed in VINOW (as well as the standard taxi prices).  There is probably a price difference between adults and children for both.  For off season - you may be able to find a driver who will cut you a deal.

This is a perfect question to ask on the VINOW bulletin board.

To go to the BVI - you will need passports - no exceptions.
The cost of the charter is not cheap - but it may be a 'once in a lifetime' experience.  This price may also be negotiated to a point (guessimate $600-$700) - again asked the question on VINOW.  There is a public ferry that goes for cheaper - but with that comes more hassle.  (Go Slow) Make sure you explain the specifics of the situation and the details on VINOW.


----------



## dchilds (May 18, 2010)

legalfee said:


> Take the catamaran cruise to BVI and see the Baths of Virgin Gorda and snorkel in the Caves.
> 
> Also the Consierge is great at the Marriott. Ask them they know all the great places.
> 
> ...



I second all of those above, except shopping, unless you like cruise ship port shopping.  (The kids will like it.  Much cheaper when there are no cruise ships, but not many places open.)  Craig and Sally's is our favorite restaurant, period, not just in the VI.  There are many other good St Thomas restaurants.  1812 is also a great.  Get ice cream on the way to Magen's Bay. 

Also agree with a St John's visit.  We did a quick cat trip, and took the ferry back to give us more time to explore.

I suggest you explain the BVI island hopping snorkel/booze cruise to all, and see if the kids are willing to cover some of the costs.  Hopping in the BVI has been our favorite Caribbean experience.  Once we rented a private boat, and had them supply a captain.  (Cheaper than 7 island hopping tickets.)


----------



## pedro47 (May 18, 2010)

Take the tour or drive up to the highest mountain peak and keep a good look of the whole island and you will also have a magnificent view of all the cruise ships in port that day.


----------



## Tia (May 19, 2010)

Be aware that taxis are per person and that adds up, though for more then 2 the rates are less. You might try to bargain for a better rate for a group your size, maybe someone will be willing to take you on a island tour stopping several places.


----------



## legalfee (May 19, 2010)

To add a couple of suggestions:

Use Limnos charters for the BVI cruise. The boat is old but in good shape. The crew is absolutely wonderful and they spend more time at the Baths than any other charter:
http://www.limnoscharters.com/ 

Split your entrées if you dine out. Food is very expensive at STT and even splitting our bill was $80-100 with wine.


----------



## Numismatist (May 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great trip destination.  There are many things to do in St. Thomas but it does take a bit of legwork.

Magen's Bay is great when there are no cruise ships in port, calm waters, beautiful, beach services.

Secret Harbor is a very nice beach with fantastic snorkeling along the right side.

St. John is a must.  The underwater snorkeling trail is fun at Trunk Bay there.  Have swam with many stingrays there.  Adjoining Cinnamon Bay is nice as well.

The big event has to be a trip to the BVI; although, you are correct.  It is expensive, passports or passcards needed as well to factor in that cost.  But if you can swing it, the experience is fantastic.  Try New Horizons II:  they take you to The Baths, lunch at Pusser's on Marina Cay, fantastic snorkeling, and end at Soggy Dollar Bar on White Bay, Jost Van Dyke.

Coki Beach on St. Thomas is where you can enter the water with Milk Bones that they sell you, and you will be SWARMED with fish pecking away at your Milk Bones.  It's an amazing experience.


----------



## GregT (May 19, 2010)

I wholeheartedly agree with Numis' endorsement of the New Horizons trip to the Baths, Pussers, and Jost Van Dyke.  That is one of the most memorable trips of my life and I'm now hooked on STT.

We also did a sunset cruise on a sailboat that was lovely.  Definitely get out on the water, it's spectacular.

Other suggestions are great too -- Sapphire Beach for sunning/snorkeling, Paradise Point at sunset, shopping at the street shops,   you will have a wonderful time!


----------



## dchilds (May 19, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> The big event has to be a trip to the BVI; although, you are correct.  It is expensive, passports or passcards needed as well to factor in that cost.  But if you can swing it, the experience is fantastic.  Try New Horizons II:  they take you to The Baths, lunch at Pusser's on Marina Cay, fantastic snorkeling, and end at Soggy Dollar Bar on White Bay, Jost Van Dyke.



I think we were on New Horizons as well on our first trip to STT.  The only problem was we hit so many spots, we'd wished we could have spent more time at The Baths.  This tour ultimately led us to buying a Trade Winds Cruise Club membership, so we can spend a whole week island hopping to these same BVI destinations and more, and we get to spend much more time and each.


----------



## Numismatist (May 19, 2010)

The cool thing about the Virgin Islands is that there are SO MANY different islands right next to each other all attainable by boat or ferry.

St. Thomas and surrounding Water, Hassel, Buck, etc.
St. John
Jost Van Dyke
Tortola
Virgin Gorda

some are built up, some are almost deserted, and everything inbetween.

and so many smaller islands to just explore.


----------



## legalfee (May 19, 2010)

dchilds said:


> I second all of those above, except shopping, unless you like cruise ship port shopping.  (The kids will like it.  Much cheaper when there are no cruise ships, but not many places open.)  Craig and Sally's is our favorite restaurant, period, not just in the VI.  There are many other good St Thomas restaurants.  1812 is also a great.  Get ice cream on the way to Magen's Bay.
> 
> Also agree with a St John's visit.  We did a quick cat trip, and took the ferry back to give us more time to explore.
> 
> I suggest you explain the BVI island hopping snorkel/booze cruise to all, and see if the kids are willing to cover some of the costs.  Hopping in the BVI has been our favorite Caribbean experience.  Once we rented a private boat, and had them supply a captain.  (Cheaper than 7 island hopping tickets.)



+1 on Craig and Sally's. Their pumpkin soup appetizer and scallop entrée is to die for. It's got me wanting to go back right now! It's the only time I've gone into the kitchen to compliment the chef.


----------



## sstamm (May 19, 2010)

Taking a day trip on a boat would likely be a highlight of your trip.  They can be expensive, but maybe the families of the teens you have invited would be willing to pay their fare.  It would certainly be reasonable for you to inquire about it.

We did a day trip on New Horizons when we stayed on St. Thomas and it was very enjoyable.  Besides our family of 5, there were about 10-12 other people on board. We made 2 or 3 snorkel stops and had a good lunch.

While on St. John, we did a day aboard the sailboat Breath, out of Coral Bay, and it ranks among our top vacations experiences ever.  We went to the caves of Norman Island and the Indians (BVI) and had lunch on the Willie T, a boat moored in a bay of Norman Island.  The captain, Peter, was fascinating, and an absolutely great guide.  It was our group of nine, the captain, first mate, and an old friend of the captain's.  Can't speak highly enough of the whole experience.

Good luck in your planning!


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 19, 2010)

We recently returned from a Holland America Cruise that included St. Thomas.  I strongly suggest a visit to the Great House.  You will have an incredible view.  The picture from St. Thomas we recently submitted to "Follow the Banner" was taken at the Great House. 

I am sure you will have a great time.


----------



## hotcoffee (May 19, 2010)

On the cost of the trip to BVI, is that something that can be booked on the island rather than ahead of time?  The reason I ask is because I would be somewhat unenthusiastic about eating the cost for all our guests.  If I know that I will get help from the girls' families, I will probably be willing to foot the bill for our family of four (plus maybe one).  I am already probably going to eat the plane fare (at least, for a while) for one of the girls.  She will be a room mate of my oldest daughter next semester in college.  Her father recently died suddenly and her mother has a chronic disease (MS, I think).  She has never been on a vacation.  Her mother is paying to put her through college.  So, she does not have much money available.  In spite of all these hardships, she is an extremely happy girl.  I was actually the one who invited her to come along on our vacation this year.

I know that Marriott resorts have many things right at the resort that teenage girls will enjoy, I just want to plan at least one trip or experience off the resort.  So, I am reading all of the suggestions, and appreciate all of them.


----------



## Numismatist (May 19, 2010)

hotcoffee said:


> On the cost of the trip to BVI, is that something that can be booked on the island rather than ahead of time?  The reason I ask is because I would be somewhat unenthusiastic about eating the cost for all our guests.  If I know that I will get help from the girls' families, I will probably be willing to foot the bill for our family of four (plus maybe one).  I am already probably going to eat the plane fare (at least, for a while) for one of the girls.  She will be a room mate of my oldest daughter next semester in college.  Her father recently died suddenly and her mother has a chronic disease (MS, I think).  She has never been on a vacation.  Her mother is paying to put her through college.  So, she does not have much money available.  In spite of all these hardships, she is an extremely happy girl.  I was actually the one who invited her to come along on our vacation this year.
> 
> I know that Marriott resorts have many things right at the resort that teenage girls will enjoy, I just want to plan at least one trip or experience off the resort.  So, I am reading all of the suggestions, and appreciate all of them.



http://www.newhorizonscharters.com/

You can book through here in advance or when you get there; however, waiting until you are there you may find that it's full.


----------



## sstamm (May 19, 2010)

hotcoffee,
it is very generous of you to look out for the girl who lost her father and to include her in your family vacation.  I'm sure she appreciates it.

Both of our trips were booked while we were on island, although we looked into it fairly early in our stay.  We also traveled in August; generally it is not as busy during that time.

If a daysail is cost prohibitive, then plan to go to St. John and either rent a car there or take taxis to visit some of the beautiful beaches there. It can still be a memorable adventure.  St John is very fun to explore!


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 20, 2010)

I have taken NHII, and well as other charters going to JVD and Virgin Gorda (including hiring a captain for a bareboat charter) - the point being is that there are many options.  We actually like the Bad Kitty (www.calypsovi.com) more than NHII (nothing against NHII - also good) - because of the more stable boat design - it is really fast/smooth.  BK is $145/adult and $95/child (plus $25pp for customs/immigration), but discuss cost with them - they may give you 1 free child passenger...or something.

Regardless - talk to the charters about your specific situation - they may cut you a deal.  If it doesn't work out - ask them to suggest another charter that would fulfil your needs better.

SeeandSki (www.seeski.com) has rentals with captain - as well as other places I assume (google). We have used SeeandSki (26' Prowler Cat) and it was by far the best water day. However, we had done the charter route 3 times already - so we went places that may not thrill 1st time visitors - or kids.  In addition - some may be limited to 6 passengers (due to licensing if I understand correctly).


----------



## pharmgirl (May 23, 2010)

we were just at FM Cove, our grandsons took the small ferry to Water island and rented bikes ($100 cash deposit, return $75 so $25 for day), went to nice beach, explored the WW II sub lookout and had a great time

Rented car for day Drove to Sapphire Bay

We also rented a car for another day, took the car ferry to St John and went to Trunk bay  Renting for day ($58, ferry $45) was about the same for 4 people as taxis to/from Red Hook, ferry then taxi on St John  Grandson (19 yr) had a good time driving on left loved St John


----------



## dive-in (May 24, 2010)

It's been awhile since I've been to the USVI but the recommendations are good.  A SJ day trip is relatively inexpensive.  Cab to a ferry, fare for the ferry, then negotiate with a cab driver.  See if they will give you an island tour stopping at Trunk or Cinnamon Bay.  Then, ask them to come pick you up at a set time for the trip back to Cruz Bay to catch a ferry.  While the BVI trip would be a great experience, make sure they will enjoy/appreciate the experience before emptying your wallet.  See the Hawaii board thread on Bored teens in Hawaii.  Hard to imagine but it's true.  They may be completely happy hanging around the pool especially if they find 5 boys.


----------



## hotcoffee (May 24, 2010)

dive-in said:


> It's been awhile since I've been to the USVI but the recommendations are good.  A SJ day trip is relatively inexpensive.  Cab to a ferry, fare for the ferry, then negotiate with a cab driver.  See if they will give you an island tour stopping at Trunk or Cinnamon Bay.  Then, ask them to come pick you up at a set time for the trip back to Cruz Bay to catch a ferry.



I am leaning to a SJ trip due to cost.  But, I am trying to decide if I should rent a car from a company that allows taking to SJ, and just use the car ferry.  Anyone with experienced doing that?  Is that a good idea?  We would have to rent a van with this many passengers.  The only other alternative would be to rent a Jeep Commander ($$$$).  If we just go over and use a taxi to get around SJ, I am wondering how that would work getting to beaches and back (as well as seeing maybe a little bit of the National Park).



dive-in said:


> While the BVI trip would be a great experience, make sure they will enjoy/appreciate the experience before emptying your wallet.



I am getting somewhat scared off by the cost of a BVI trip.  The passport issue seems to be going away because it seems that everyone either has or will have a passport by the time we go.  Now, it is strictly a cost issue.



dive-in said:


> See the Hawaii board thread on Bored teens in Hawaii.  Hard to imagine but it's true.  They may be completely happy hanging around the pool especially if they find 5 boys.



This is not as funny as it sounds.  When we went to our own timeshare in Kauai a couple of years ago, we also allowed our girls to bring along a friend.  Meeting boys around the pool became a big deal for them.  My youngest still texts one of boys she met.


----------



## pharmgirl (May 24, 2010)

Hi

Just back from FM cove, we took the car ferry over to St John, nicer and easier than being dependent on cabs.  My grandson drove [sophomore in college] and really enjoyed the experience of driving on left.  Went to trunk bay, it was beautiful and plenty to do

All of us have sailed in the British VI and American VI many times, love being on a sail boat but it was lots of fun to drive on the island of St john and visit beaches, see the lovely scenery,  We have moored boats in hawksnest bay, leveritt bay and cruz bay on St John but it was also fun to drive to these spots and be on the beaches

We liked the ferry ride , out on the water seeing the islands, much cheaper than taking a sailing cruise for a day and the kids should have a great time at a reasonable cost - no need to spend so much money and spend time with passports, etc

Visiting multiple islands sailing in one day is a lot, I have heard some people have been on a cruise with up to 24 people - too many for me
 usually when people charter and sail themselves they go to one island a day  and have maybe 6 to 8 at most on board for week to 10 days.  

I would prefer to take a sail charter for the usual week to 10 days [hire a captain if you have never sailed] than spend so much on a single day sailing, but I guess going for a day would give you some experience and help you decide if sailing is something you enjoy.


----------



## dive-in (May 25, 2010)

hotcoffee said:


> I am leaning to a SJ trip due to cost.  But, I am trying to decide if I should rent a car from a company that allows taking to SJ, and just use the car ferry.  Anyone with experienced doing that?  Is that a good idea?  We would have to rent a van with this many passengers.  The only other alternative would be to rent a Jeep Commander ($$$$).  If we just go over and use a taxi to get around SJ, I am wondering how that would work getting to beaches and back (as well as seeing maybe a little bit of the National Park).



Can't help you with car rental and associated fees.  You need to determine how much the total cost will be including gas, ferry fees, etc. and compare them with the expected taxi fees you'll rack up.  Have you checked the STT and STJ taxi fares?  From what I remember, not sure I would want to spend all the mental energy required to drive on the left on the narrow, curving roads.  



> This is not as funny as it sounds.  When we went to our own timeshare in Kauai a couple of years ago, we also allowed our girls to bring along a friend.  Meeting boys around the pool became a big deal for them.  My youngest still texts one of boys she met.



You're scaring me.  My DD is almost 11.  I'm not ready for that.    I know it's coming though.  I saw it during Spring Break at The Marriott Waiohai this year.  The packs of girls and boys being stupid.  I know I never did that.


----------



## dms1709 (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a car rental that would allow us to take the vehicle to St.J.  

Thanks

Donna


----------



## Numismatist (May 25, 2010)

dms1709 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a car rental that would allow us to take the vehicle to St.J.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Donna



Anyone but Hertz I believe.


----------



## sstamm (May 25, 2010)

I am pretty sure we used Budget at the STT airport and took the car barge to St. John.

I would suggest calling the local office of the car rental, rather than the 1-800 number.  I found that the 800 number people did not really know about taking the car on the car barge.  Calling the local office, they will know exactly what you are talking about.

If I recall, the car barge was about $25 each way from Red Hook.

True, the roads are narrow, curvy and hilly, and you might encounter chickens, goats or donkeys, but the driving on the left isn't too bad on the 2 lane roads.  It's the intersections, pulling out of a parking lot, etc, where you really have to watch.  Course that's easy for me to say- my husband did all the driving!

But, driving all over the island and visiting the north shore beaches, seeing the beautiful views that come out of nowhere, having to make 2 tries to get up Honky Hill, seeing goats and donkeys in the road- my kids will never forget all that!!


----------



## hotcoffee (May 25, 2010)

sstamm said:


> I am pretty sure we used Budget at the STT airport and took the car barge to St. John.
> 
> I would suggest calling the local office of the car rental, rather than the 1-800 number.  I found that the 800 number people did not really know about taking the car on the car barge.  Calling the local office, they will know exactly what you are talking about.
> 
> ...



Some posters in other threads have suggested that a 4WD vehicle is needed on SJ.  At least one other said that he/she rented a van and had no problems on SJ.  Having never seen the roads on SJ, I read all of these posts and still have questions about whether a common minivan is sufficient to drive the roads of SJ.  How about some of you who have been there commenting on that?  Thanks.


----------



## SpikeMauler (May 25, 2010)

hotcoffee said:


> Some posters in other threads have suggested that a 4WD vehicle is needed on SJ.  At least one other said that he/she rented a van and had no problems on SJ.  Having never seen the roads on SJ, I read all of these posts and still have questions about whether a common minivan is sufficient to drive the roads of SJ.  How about some of you who have been there commenting on that?  Thanks.



I rented a Jeep Liberty from Discount on St Thomas. Took the car barge over to St John for a day. I never had to use the four wheel drive feature but I definitely would have used it if it rained. Some of the roads on St John look like they would be a problem when wet(IMO).
I'll be renting a Jeep again for my next trip.

Here's a link that will give you an idea of http://www.on-stjohn.com/2007/12/03/jeep-cam-north-shore-road-part-4/what the roads are like


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 26, 2010)

dms1709 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a car rental that would allow us to take the vehicle to St.J.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Donna



I am renting from Dependable on STT - but I am staying on STJ for 2 weeks.

If I were going over for one day - I would go the taxi/ferry for many reasons.
The National Park is pretty much the beaches (this is not Yosemite...) - yes there is hiking potential, but it is steep and very hot/humid (so make sure you are in shape and have plenty of water).

The one hike that is a bargain (and way worth it) is the Reef Bay Trial hike guided by the NPS (on STJ) - if you are into hiking - this is a must-do if you have the time.  Mostly downhill (~3 miles) - they taxi you up and they take you back by boat (like $25pp - Google: Reef Bay Trial NPS St John - or here... http://www.nps.gov/ser/customcf/apps/eventcalendar/events/viisevent28989140.html )

A normal van (non-4WD) is not a problem unless it rains - DO NOT under-estimate the steepness of the turns on the North-side road going from beach to beach.

also - there is a public ferry that goes to JVD, and Tortola-Virgin Gorda

enjoy


----------



## sstamm (May 26, 2010)

hotcoffee said:


> Some posters in other threads have suggested that a 4WD vehicle is needed on SJ.  At least one other said that he/she rented a van and had no problems on SJ.  Having never seen the roads on SJ, I read all of these posts and still have questions about whether a common minivan is sufficient to drive the roads of SJ.  How about some of you who have been there commenting on that?  Thanks.



We had a Jeep Liberty-type SUV; it did not have 4WD.  We never really needed 4WD, but the roads can be a little slicker after it rains.  We did find the extra clearance to be helpful several occasions.


----------



## hotcoffee (May 26, 2010)

sstamm said:


> hotcoffee,
> it is very generous of you to look out for the girl who lost her father and to include her in your family vacation.  I'm sure she appreciates it.



Not exactly on topic, but I thought I would share this.  Today we received a letter from this girl (she lives in the upper mid-west) thanking us for inviting her on our vacation.  She said it is like a "dream come true" for her.  Not on topic, but kind of nice. . . .


----------



## hotcoffee (May 26, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> If I were going over for one day - I would go the taxi/ferry for many reasons.



I would like to read those reasons if you have time.  Are there any issues catching the taxis from beach-to-beach and back to ST?  Remember, we will have seven people.



DavidnRobin said:


> The National Park is pretty much the beaches (this is not Yosemite...) - yes there is hiking potential, but it is steep and very hot/humid (so make sure you are in shape and have plenty of water).



Although I am over 60, I still do pretty well on hikes.  We usually took one or more hikes each time we went to Hawaii (including part of the Kalalau Trail in 2008).  But, it sounds like maybe the beaches are the big attraction on SJ.  May not be worth the time a hike takes.  They can chew up a good part of a day.



DavidnRobin said:


> A normal van (non-4WD) is not a problem unless it rains - DO NOT under-estimate the steepness of the turns on the North-side road going from beach to beach.



Rain would be what would concern me.  Cannot control the weather.  How do the turns on SJ compare with the Hana Highway on Maui (if you have ever driven it)?  I've driven that a few times.  All the turns are tiring, but otherwise not a big deal.  For seven people, we would need something like a Jeep Commander if we wanted the height plus 4WD.  They are very expensive to rent from what I have seen.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 26, 2010)

hotcoffee said:


> I would like to read those reasons if you have time.  Are there any issues catching the taxis from beach-to-beach and back to ST?  Remember, we will have seven people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I posted my reasons in post in this thread.  Mainly - the hassle factor - and there are transportation options for STJ north-side beaches because of the use of taxi buses that can easily take 7 passengers - and with that many people - you can find a driver that will take care of you (and likely cut a deal).

Ask this question (explaining the situation) on the VINOW BBS - and you will likely get useful advice on this.
http://www.vinow.com/wwwtalk/list.php?4

You may need to register, but it is free.

Ferry schedule and taxi rates are also listed on VINOW - as well as Cruise Ship schedules (important...)

Check out the video link that someone posted - you can see the taxi-buses on the left as the jeep cam leaves beach parking lot.

The Hana Highway is a 'highway' compared to STJ roads - the Max speed limit on STJ is 20mph - STJ is only ~7 miles long...

Also - try and not compare STJ/STT to Hawaii - like apples and oranges - both have their pros/cons (we like both, but for different reasons).  If HI moves slow - USVI moves backwards.
Like the Willie Nelson song... 'Still is still moving to me...'

It pretty much rains every day on STT/STJ - a 20% chance of rain (typical for USVI) means that is you stand in one spot - you will get rained upon 20% of the time.  Not that it is a 20% chance it may rain - it will rain.  It is not only the turns - it is the steepness and the narrowness.

I strongly advise not to rent a passenger van that holds 7 people for just 1 day - not worth the hassle (IMO) - especially if you are unfamiliar with getting around on the islands.  Taxi-ferry-taxi - there and back - easy...
the northside beaches are not far from Cruz Bay - and they are serviced heavily by taxi-buses.

Remember: No Worries. Go Slow. Stay Left.

The island people are very different - and can be very gruff.  Do not request anything before introductions (Good Morning/Afternnon/Evening) and discussing the weather, etc. first - try and make them smile (I make it a game) - which they can be quick to do when not treated as underlings.  It may be paradise to you - but it is home to them - and you are nothing but another visitor making yet another demand.

We will be there in 8 days - woohoo!
I have written trip reports (the last 3 years) that are posted on the Starwood forum (with photos and videos) - to get one viewpoint of vacationing on STJ.

Enjoy.


----------

